# Can an actor be "Great"?



## DGS49

Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.

We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.

They don't.

An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.

In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.

Big deal.

To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.

The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.

Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?

Why?

Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized. 

I don't get it.


----------



## Pete7469

I have no idea why people pay so much attention to "entertainment" media.


----------



## rightwinger

Of course they can be GREAT

So can singers, dancers, writers, artists, athletes, musicians...

They are paid to entertain us. Humans put great value on being entertained......it helps make life livable


----------



## Decus

Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.

3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.

.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Decus said:


> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .


I love that idea then we wouldn't have to listen to self important actors spewing their bullshit on any subject


----------



## JoeMoma

To many people, actors are interesting or perhaps entertaining.  Also, since many people watch many of the same movies and TV shows, they give us a common connection.  Lots of people wish they could live the lifestyle of many of these rich, successful and famous people (even though many of these actors live miserable lives).

I agree and have often thought the same thing that actors are no better than anyone else.


----------



## rightwinger

Decus said:


> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .



Does the animator become "the actor"?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the animator become "the actor"?
Click to expand...


No the voice over guy does but he will be faceless and nameless and his animated avatar can be erased or simply voiced by another person


----------



## candycorn

DGS49 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.
> 
> We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.
> 
> In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.
> 
> The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.
> 
> Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized.
> 
> I don't get it.



I’ll take issue with you on this.  

First I’ll agree with you.  Their opinions are just the same as ours.  And their value is outsized by the media.  But, one has to remember that the media only reports what they think the public wants.  I say it—nobody cares.  Chloe Kardashin says it—the media thinks people care based on previous experiences from the ratings of her TV show to the click rate on news stories about Chloe.  
When you’re no longer famous, the value plummets.  I doubt anyone would care much about what Carol Channing says….if you know who that is; or Jarrod Emick or Kristy McNichol for that matter.  

Here is where I disagree. 

Certainly it is not always the case but it is more often than not.  Persons like Al Pacino are considered “great” actors because they prepare for the roles they take.  To do Frank Slade—the blind army colonel, he studied the mannerisms of the blind and worked very hard to paint an accurate portrayal.  Tom Hanks lost dozens of pounds of actual body flesh and muscle for his portrayal of Andrew Beckett in Philadelphia.  In these cases, if they choose to use their enlightened vantage points and their outsized place in American culture to lobby for more money for AIDS research or making life easier for the blind, they’ve likely studied it more than your plumber; to use your example.


----------



## rightwinger

Actors, musicians, athletes are part of our popular culture

They are part of our collective experience. I can go to any bar in the country and strike up a conversation about sports and we have a common bond. Same with actors or musicians

Actors have also done much to spread American culture around the world. You can go anywhere in the world and find that they have seen the same movies we have. It is a reason many people learn English


----------



## Decus

rightwinger said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the animator become "the actor"?
Click to expand...


The director makes the decisions as to what emotions or actions are shown. Animation studios are in the process of building up libraries of different expressions, postures, gestures and other many other effects that can be used with a chosen skin - male. female, child.... allowing ever more realistic animations to be rendered quickly.

In time animation libraries will be massive and creating movies will probably only require a few people.

.


----------



## Decus

The evolution of animation is evident.

.


----------



## rightwinger

Decus said:


> The evolution of animation is evident.
> 
> .



Sure is


----------



## Abishai100

_*An Art-School Metaphor*_

I'd like to see Jim Carrey do a film about the Hobogblin, a nemesis of the urban vigilante Spider-Man (Marvel Comics).

Acting can be therapeutic!


Jim Carrey News


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Actors, musicians, athletes are part of our popular culture
> 
> They are part of our collective experience. I can go to any bar in the country and strike up a conversation about sports and we have a common bond. Same with actors or musicians
> 
> Actors have also done much to spread American culture around the world. You can go anywhere in the world and find that they have seen the same movies we have. It is a reason many people learn English




Agree. I will call them court jesters to piss off an ultra liberal,  but they really do have a positive part of society like your local sports team. 

They can and do effect children and adults alike by inspiration... 


Could anyone play say Marlon Brando in the godfather or on the waterfront? 

AL in the scent of a woman or Scarface?

Jimmy in Rebel with out a cause?

Debbie and Gene in dancing in the rain.. 


I think you get my drift. 


.


----------



## yiostheoy

Charlton Heston (John Charles Carter -- Charlton was his mother's maiden name) was great, in my opinon.

Most people think of him when they think of Moses, whether they are Jewish or Christian.

I also remember him from the NRA meetings -- "from my cold dead hands!"

I liked him best in Soylent Green, though most remember him from the Planet Of The Apes series of movies.

On the female side, Elizabeth Taylor was also great, imo.

Most people think of her as Cleopatra.  She played opposite of Richard Burton in that movie (moving picture show, sic), whom most would also regard as great.  Rex Harrison who played Caesar in that movie is also considered to be great by many.

Rock Hudson was once also considered to be great until he died of AIDS.  That sort of blemished his reputation.

Someday people will probably say Clint Eastwood and Arnold Schwarzenegger were/are also great.

Arnie is taking over for Donald on the Apprentice.  For an actor who hardly ever talks in his movies, Arnie has been very lucky.

My favorite movie by Arnie is Predator.  In that movie he speaks the most, so we get to see how he would sound if we got to meet him.  He was also good in True Lies with the beautiful hermaphrodite Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## yiostheoy

DGS49 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.
> 
> We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.
> 
> In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.
> 
> The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.
> 
> Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized.
> 
> I don't get it.


Jealousy.

I surmise that you are infested with jealousy.

Jealousy is a common trait of narcissists and sociopaths.

Perhaps you should pay a visit to your local shrink and get this checked out.

Just saying.


----------



## yiostheoy

Pete7469 said:


> I have no idea why people pay so much attention to "entertainment" media.


Do you go to movies much ?!

Did you have any childhood heroes ?!

Could your parents NOT afford a television ?!


----------



## yiostheoy

Skull Pilot said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I love that idea then we wouldn't have to listen to self important actors spewing their bullshit on any subject
Click to expand...

Et tu, skullpull101 ?? !!

I am saddened by your response.

Sometimes you say stuff that is pretty smart.

Not this time though.


----------



## yiostheoy

candycorn said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.
> 
> We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.
> 
> In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.
> 
> The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.
> 
> Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take issue with you on this.
> 
> First I’ll agree with you.  Their opinions are just the same as ours.  And their value is outsized by the media.  But, one has to remember that the media only reports what they think the public wants.  I say it—nobody cares.  Chloe Kardashin says it—the media thinks people care based on previous experiences from the ratings of her TV show to the click rate on news stories about Chloe.
> When you’re no longer famous, the value plummets.  I doubt anyone would care much about what Carol Channing says….if you know who that is; or Jarrod Emick or Kristy McNichol for that matter.
> 
> Here is where I disagree.
> 
> Certainly it is not always the case but it is more often than not.  Persons like Al Pacino are considered “great” actors because they prepare for the roles they take.  To do Frank Slade—the blind army colonel, he studied the mannerisms of the blind and worked very hard to paint an accurate portrayal.  Tom Hanks lost dozens of pounds of actual body flesh and muscle for his portrayal of Andrew Beckett in Philadelphia.  In these cases, if they choose to use their enlightened vantage points and their outsized place in American culture to lobby for more money for AIDS research or making life easier for the blind, they’ve likely studied it more than your plumber; to use your example.
Click to expand...

candycorn since you are clearly one of the brightest people here and the only one who consistently predicted a Trump win against Hillary, I will normally always defer to you -- even now.

And I agree.

Essentially you are suggesting it all depends on what the famous actors do with their money which is what makes them great.

I don't know what Charlton Heston or Elizabeth Taylor did with their money though.  I do know that Heston went on to favor and support gun rights in the USA.  So he would indeed meet your definition and my own definition of great.

I salute you, candycorn .


----------



## rightwinger

As far as actors talking about politics......it is their right
If you don't want to listen or mock what they say...that is your right

Some actors are so good at talking about politics that they even run for political office
One was even elected President


----------



## hadit

Decus said:


> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .


CG generated characters could (probably will) largely replace live actors, because you can have them do exactly what you want, say exactly what you want them to say, you don't have to pay them, and they never go diva on you.


----------



## Nosmo King

DGS49 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.
> 
> We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.
> 
> In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.
> 
> The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.
> 
> Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized.
> 
> I don't get it.


Do you "get" the difference between talent and celebrity?


----------



## candycorn

hadit said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> CG generated characters could (probably will) largely replace live actors, because you can have them do exactly what you want, say exactly what you want them to say, you don't have to pay them, and they never go diva on you.
Click to expand...


It will replace actors but not leading actors.


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actors are nothing more than storytellers that use their voice and body to simulate or imitate a facet of the story. Most actors never write or direct the stories they tell. They are nothing more than entertainers, and far too often are grossly overpaid for what they do.
> 
> 3D animation is increasingly realistic and could in the near future replace the need for overpaid actors.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> CG generated characters could (probably will) largely replace live actors, because you can have them do exactly what you want, say exactly what you want them to say, you don't have to pay them, and they never go diva on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will replace actors but not leading actors.
Click to expand...


I really doubt CG will replace real actors

They will have a place in action movies and the latest superhero flick, but the public will still relate to real actors

There have already been a few movies that were 100% CGI (The 300, Disney Christmas Carol) they did OK but nobody seems to be rushing to do CGI movies instead of real actors


----------



## Divine Wind

DGS49 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I am really nauseated by the fame, adulation, and even respect that our society gives to ACTORS.
> 
> We have scores of programs in which hosts and "reporters" breathlessly report on the words, doings, and rumors about one actor or another, as though these people mattered more than, say, the plumber you call when your toilet is blocked.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> An actor, by definition, is someone who pretends to be a (usually) fictitious person.  The fictitious person and their words are created by someone else, and the actor either memorizes or reads them for the audience.  The good ones do so in a way that is" believable."  But even this is largely nonsense.  Real people don't emote in the same way as actors, whose fake feelings are exaggerated for effect.
> 
> In most cases, the actor is only one of a large number of people who, together, create a spectacle that the audience finds appealing.  There are directors who coach the actors, make-up artists who make them look believable, costume and set designers, musicians...the list goes on and on.  Take away these other people and what do you have? Someone pretending to be someone else.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> To the extent that I see, read, or hear actors speaking for themselves, most of them have very little of value to say.  Often, they are nowhere near as intelligent or insightful as the people they portray, and - truth be known - their real-life experience and education are sorely lacking.  Thus, their pronouncements on anything other than the stuff they work in, day and day out, is relatively worthless.
> 
> The more successful they are, the more likely they are worthless sots, immersed in drugs, drink, and promiscuous sex.  Their couplings and pairings - noted studiously by the Press - are an absurdity.  Tom Cruise' next wife will probably be attending her Senior Prom in high school next year.
> 
> Did you really want to know who they were voting for earlier this year?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyway...just venting.  I saw a program from the Kennedy Center the other night on television, where Al Pacino was figuratively canonized.
> 
> I don't get it.


It's just you. 

Artists, be it theater, painters, whatever, are often talented in their fields, but flakier than week old biscuits.  I don't pay any attention to someone just because they are famous, can throw a ball or look pretty on television.   There are people who do, but that's their choice.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Can an actor be great?








Yes.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dogmaphobe said:


> Can an actor be great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Great as an actor, a person who plays dress up for a living?  Yes.  

Does their fame as an "actor" automatically make them great as a human being?  No fucking way.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can an actor be great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Great as an actor, a person who plays dress up for a living?  Yes.
> 
> Does their fame as an "actor" automatically make them great as a human being?  No fucking way.
Click to expand...


So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player

How profound


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....


nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields. 



rightwinger said:


> ...How profound


Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.


----------



## Decus

We are on the cusp of CGI replacing actors. The character Tarkin from earlier Star Wars movies is entirely CGI in the new Rogue One film:


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....
> 
> 
> 
> nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How profound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.
Click to expand...


Ron Reagan was a two term President


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....
> 
> 
> 
> nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How profound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Reagan was a two term President
Click to expand...

Correct.  A good one too. So how does that add to the conversation?  Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing?


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....
> 
> 
> 
> nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How profound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Reagan was a two term President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  A good one too. So how does that add to the conversation?  Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing?
Click to expand...


Arnold Schwarzenegger
Jesse Ventura
Al Franken

All entertainers turned politician


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....
> 
> 
> 
> nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How profound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Reagan was a two term President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  A good one too. So how does that add to the conversation?  Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Jesse Ventura
> Al Franken
> 
> All entertainers turned politician
Click to expand...

Yep.  Clint Eastwood, Fred Thompson, Sonny Bono too.

SAG has over 129,000 active members and over 54,000 withdrawn/suspended members.  How many are "great" or became "great" politicians.  Do the math, show your work, please.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that they may be a great actor but not a great person or great piano player....
> 
> 
> 
> nor honest or sincere.  They can be complete fucking assholes who troll others with droll comments just because they disagree with them on other issues.  Note some of the Twitter comments by Hollywood's elite on issues outside of their career fields.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How profound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but disagreed.  It's just common sense that a person who is great at one thing isn't necessarily great at all things.  Higher IQ people readily understand this, the lower IQ ones, including political partisans,  tend to by befuddled by such ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Reagan was a two term President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  A good one too. So how does that add to the conversation?  Are you agreeing with me or disagreeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Jesse Ventura
> Al Franken
> 
> All entertainers turned politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Clint Eastwood, Fred Thompson, Sonny Bono too.
> 
> SAG has over 129,000 active members and over 54,000 withdrawn/suspended members.  How many are "great" or became "great" politicians.  Do the math, show your work, please.
Click to expand...


----------

